# Guides for different distros



## mehulved (Nov 25, 2006)

*Canonical - Ubuntu / Kubuntu Linux
*
*img400.imageshack.us/img400/2563/ubuntulogonu7.png  *img400.imageshack.us/img400/2058/kubuntulogony5.jpg

Ubuntu Guide
Ubuntu Official Guide
Ubuntu Linux Resources
Edgy Eft Complete sources.list
Source-O-Matic
Ubuntu Video
Document Storage Archive
Building Ubuntu DVD Images of _main_,             _universe_ and _multiverse_ repositories
Forum + Blog
Mailing Lists :- *lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
====================

*Novell - SUSE Linux

*img390.imageshack.us/img390/3677/suselogobv3.png
*

Suse Wiki
Official Guide
Forums
SUSE FAQ
Mailing Lists :- *www.suse.com/en/private/support/online_help/mailinglists/index.html
============

*Red Hat - Fedora Core

**img355.imageshack.us/img355/7417/fedoralogoib1.jpg

Stanton's Notes
MJM Wired's Notes
Official Guides
Forum
Fedora Solved
Fedora FAO
Fedora Wiki
Mailing Lists :- *www.redhat.com/mailman/listinfo
===============

*Arch Linux*

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/7901/archrr5.png



Wiki
Beginner's Guide
The Arch Linux Thread
 
===============
*
Mandriva Linux*

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/4875/mandrivalogosmallha8.jpg

Easy Linux Wiki
Official Documents
Forums
Mailing Lists :- *www.mandriva.com/en/mailing_lists
===============
*
Gentoo Linux*

*omega.cs.iit.edu/images/gentoo.jpg

Official Handbook
Gentoo Wiki
Simple Guide
Portage
Fresh Ebuilds
Gentoo XEffects
Forums
Mailing Lists :- *www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml
===============

*Linspire / Freespire

**img128.imageshack.us/img128/4343/linspirelogouj3.png

Linspire Guide
Forums
============
*
Xandros Linux

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/4181/xandroslogo150dpizw5.jpg

*

Official Guide
Xandros Wiki
Forums
============
*
Knoppix Linux*

*rise.pl/images/category/knoppix/knoppix_logo.gif

Knoppix Official Wiki
Forums
Mailing List :- *www.knoppix.net/wiki/Mailing_List
================

*Slackware Linux*

*www.slackware.com/%7Emsimons/slackware/grfx/shared/slacklogo2.jpg

Slackbook
Slackware How-To's
Forum
Slackware Handbook
Slackware Linux Basics
Slackware Help Forum
Mailing Lists :- *www.slackware.com/lists/
=================

*Debian GNU/Linux*

*www.aboutdebian.com/debian-logo.jpg

About Debian Linux
Debian Users Manual
Dwarf's Guide to Debian GNU/Linux
Debian Survivor's Guide
Debian Wiki
Debian GNU/Linux Administration Resources
Debian WGDD
Debian FAQ
Creating Custom Kernel with Debian's Kernel-Packaging System
Debian Help
Debian Forums
Mailing Lists :- *www.debian.org/MailingLists/
==============

*Generally Linux
*
*img131.imageshack.us/img131/658/tuxlt4.png

The Linux Documentation Project
How-To's
LinuxQuestions.org Wiki
Easy Linux
HowtoForge
Distro Watch
ELG
MJM Wired
LinuxQuestions.org
Filesystem Hierarchy Standard
Linux Reality
==============

Couldn't resist adding two flavours of BSD's, since I have used PC-BSD and was very much impressed by it and it has progressed a lot since then.

*PC-BSD*

*www.pcbsd.pl/gfx/PCBSD300.jpg

Documentation
Forum
FAQ's
Download PBI's
Blog
Mailing Lists :- *www.pcbsd.org/?p=lists
================

*DesktopBSD*


DesktopBSD Wiki
Forum
Mailing Lists :- *desktopbsd.net/mailman/listinfo/
================

*FreeBSD*

*www.tuxtec.se/images/freebsd_logo.jpg

FreeBSD Home Page
FreeBSD Handbook
FreeBSD Basics
FreeBSD Diary
The Complete FreeBSD
BSD Forums
FreeBSD Blog
FreeBSD Community
Many of the links for FreeBSD have been obtained from *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=263648
================

*System Administration*

SysAdmin Journal
Linux Network Administrators Guide
================
Some nice Essays by Eric Raymond here *catb.org/esr/writings/
And this would be worth reading once *www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
__________

Thank you to Harsh(QwertyManiac) for helping in compiling and arranging.

*And have a look at this too *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3054 and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6478.*
It's in the other sticky too but I don't really see people reading that one.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks, tech


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 25, 2006)

thanx  mehul .


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 25, 2006)

Cld you also give one For slackware
Thnx


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 25, 2006)

Sure spashy, that distro didnt come to our mind while making this.

Here you go, an addition 

* Slackware Linux*

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/6269/slackwarelogotb8.jpg

LQ Guide
Thats all I could find, if you have some links people, add it in this format :


> *Distro :
> Logo [Optional] :
> Official Site :
> Guide Link :
> Description [Optional] :*


 @tech_your_future - No problem, thanks  Just thought that if a guide looked good all would atleast refer it


----------



## mehulved (Nov 25, 2006)

OK I have added a few links for slackware.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 25, 2006)

thnx a lot


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 25, 2006)

nice one


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2006)

Good Work There t_y_f


----------



## eddie (Nov 26, 2006)

Kudos to you on creating a really helpful topic for lots of people.

...but that gentoo icon looks a little jagged  . Could you please change it to some better one? I am attaching one if you don't want to go through the trouble of searching for it


----------



## Satissh S (Nov 26, 2006)

qwerty said:
			
		

> Sure spashy, that distro didnt come to our mind while making this.


you mean, the oldest living GNU/linux distribution didn't come to your mind?? thats scary. Sure this due to the low media hype that has surrounded slacky ever since.

Nice topic by the way. Ill tell mehul if i find any interesting links.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2006)

Nothing like that. It just skipped my brain since I haven't used it since a long time. But, it will always remain as 'The Distro' that made me move towards Linux.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 26, 2006)

Great job @Mehul . It should be definitely helpful for all Linux users.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 26, 2006)

very very good move, all in one place, good help for novices and experts in equal.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 27, 2006)

You can take up a few links, if not already, from my sticky thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23597


----------



## mehulved (Nov 27, 2006)

Sure riyaz I will add the links from that thread, which I have missed out so far.
@prakash and anybody else, if you'll have a few links on some how-to's for Debian please give them out.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2006)

@tech_your_future:the Debian GNU/Linux Desktop Survival Guide by Graham Williams  can be read online.this is a comprehensive guide.
*www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
Also not to mention Debian Wiki
*wiki.debian.org/
*www.aboutdebian.com/
*www.aboutdebian.com/linux.htm
www.debian-administration.org/
*debian.wgdd.de/howto/

besides debian itself contains many manuals including Newbiedoc


----------



## mehulved (Nov 28, 2006)

Debian links added and links to mailing lists for various distros added.


----------



## techtronic (Nov 28, 2006)

*Simply Stunning Post*


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

Added a link for extra repos for Ubuntu Edgy Eft. I hope it will come useful for edgy users.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2006)

@techurfuture:you should add a link about FreeBSD,root of all *BSD distros.
www.freebsd.org


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

I will add it as I get more time and more useful links. If you have got a few more links please post them them here. I will add them to my post so it can be maintained in one post.
I will try to add ,maybe, Solaris too.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 2, 2006)

^^ Adding the complete source list is a bad move IMHO. Its very likely to cause breakage! Instead, you can link to ubuntu source-o-matic here: *www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic


----------



## mehulved (Dec 3, 2006)

Doesn't it give the same thing?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2006)

NO! There is a LOT of difference! The complete list has a LOT of crap! Also, source-o-matic tells you about each repo it can add. So you can select the repos YOU need.


----------



## mediator (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's the complete guide for different distros

*shots.osdir.com/


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2006)

ubuntu unofficial repos die and reincarnate sometimes.for eg;plf repos;so i suggest u should follow ubuntu forum's edgy repo news for details.
*ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## vignesh (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice guide I also like to add linuxquestions.org , distrowatch.com and for new users try this podcast
www.linuxreality.com


----------



## mehulved (Dec 6, 2006)

@vignesh distrowatch and LQ are there in 'Generally Linux'. And linuxreality added.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2006)

@vignesh:Welcome after a long time


----------



## vignesh (Dec 7, 2006)

@tech_your_future

Sorry... didn`t see that..

@Prakash

Thanks..


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

I have added a few links for FreeBSD. More on BSD's as I find time. And anyone willing to help out is most welcome.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2006)

Try adding XGl/AIGLX guide links too


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2006)

We better have some other thread for it. A separate thread would do it more justice.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 6, 2007)

The Linux Link Tech Show is also another very intresting podcast.. Worth a try


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 26, 2007)

thanx


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 14, 2007)

techrepublic.com Guide to Linux:
*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tr/downloads/PDF/SolutionSeries_Linux_set_it_and_forget_it.pdf


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 14, 2007)

> Some nice Essays by Eric Raymond here *catb.org/esr/writings/


Those are not nice, Seriously. He's such a self promoting lamer. And that thing on smart questions already has been blown out of proportions. 

If you want a really good resource on free software news, try this lwn.net. Its good. Current issue requires subscription however but just take a look at the archives. Have you mentioned tldp ? I hope i didn't oversee. You might also want to list /.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2007)

A small request for links to those tiny distros, like DSL and Puppy and so on. Not that anyone cares but I do refer this place to a few people and might help them


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

a brief info is given in both faq
*www.puppylinux.com/
*www.puppylinux.com/faq.htm


*www.damnsmalllinux.org/
*www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 10, 2007)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> Those are not nice, Seriously. He's such a self promoting lamer. And that thing on smart questions already has been blown out of proportions.



Eric Raymond *IS* cool.. hez a real smartass...one of the first 1337 guyz


----------



## tty? (Sep 30, 2007)

I donno vether or not anybody uses hybrids like DREAMLINUX.... 
still here are some links
1.Homepage
2.Forum
3.Tutorial
4.IRC #dreamlinux (unfortunately its rarely active)


----------



## vish786 (Oct 30, 2007)

Good Russian Link for oldies+softwares

/Translate


----------



## vish786 (Nov 26, 2007)

*www.theosfiles.com/


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 7, 2008)

a good resourse


----------

